# Germany Public Health Insurance Provider



## H_J_C (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi all,

First time post so be gentle!

Just wondered how everyone went about choosing a public health care provider. I wont be getting paid enough for private so need to find a public one myself and after doing some searching I am not really sure how you can tell which ones are better than the others....


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

H_J_C said:


> Just wondered how everyone went about choosing a public health care provider.


Stiftung Warentest!

My info may be some years out of date, but I think they are all quite similar, given that the price is the same and services are highly regulated. I was once warned to avoid AOK because they are required to take everyone, but other big ones (TK etc.) are all decent.


----------

